# in desperate need of some help



## 911 (Jan 3, 2009)

Hey, im new hereim 17, going to be 18 in less than a month and a senior in high schooli have a problem with my ibsmy stomach makes these horrible noises that make me so embarassed i alost dropped out of school.I currently get home tutored but college is going to be starting in the fall and i dont know what i can do, i already had the obsitcle of almost being forced to either go back to school or drop out but we worked something out with the school. But my stomach, it just makes noises, it sounds like im passing gas but i know im not and its in my stomach, its so embarassing i dont even go out with my friends when i know were gonna be someplace quiet cuz i know they dont understand. Nobody, not my parents, my 5 siblings, my friends, nobody understands what im going through but now im scared for college and sitting through class, which i couldnt do in high school. Can anybody give me some advice i really need it :/ thanks alot :}Nikki


----------



## baz22p (Dec 1, 2008)

Hi Nikki and a very warm welcome to the forum.I sympathise and empathise fully with your situation - it must be a real nightmare.My advice to you would be to go and see a doctor, perhaps with a print-out of this thread, and sit and discuss this. The reason I say to take a copy of this with you is so that you can be seen as genuine and NOT sensationalising your situation. Many people of your age are seen to have excessive intestinal problems due to the increased that their age brings; therefore, you need to ensure that your doctor is aware of your IBS.I am assuming that your doctor is in-the-dark about either your IBS, or your present concerns - am I correct at all? Whatever the situ, have a word. At this time, see if you can pick-up some literature from your doctor, and take it away with you so that it can be read by your family or you can go through it with them. This way you may educate those close to you as to how you are feeling; then they can help and support you better.i hope this is of assistance to you, please keep 'us' posted to how you get on.Baz


----------



## 911 (Jan 3, 2009)

thanks, yeah that does helpyeah i dont really talk to my regular doctor or the gastroentologist i saw about these concerns, i mostly talk to my therapist about this stuff because i find it mostly happens when i get anxious or nervous but i will talk to my regular doctor and print this out! lol ill let you know what happens, i hope something does!


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Hi Nikki (I am a Nikki too).I'm sorry you are having problems with your IBS. I think the advice you got above is sound.I hope you get some relief. If you fancy a moan- feel free to post on here any time!


----------



## outdoors geek (Nov 23, 2008)

*hug*. I can completely understand. My intestines/stomach make the worst noises ever. And it never makes a sound when it's loud (at a bar or a hockey game or something) just when it's really quiet (i.e. an exam). I dont know if there's a way to avoid it, really. I try to be relaxed during class, and eat safe, digestive safe food before class. And it seems while that may reduce the amount of noise, it is impossible for me to have none. I basically go to class anyways, regardless of how mortified I am as I don't have much of a choice. If you come up with anything do let me know. Good luck with going to class, and we do understand where you are coming from


----------



## 911 (Jan 3, 2009)

i feel the exact same, if im out were its loud my stomach will never make noise but when its quiet, ohboy! thanks for the advice its really helping me coming on here and talking to you guys who know what its like to live with this.I just need to vent a little here =]See my best friends were best friends with each other long before i came in the picture. And because of my ibs its causes me not to want to do certain things like i said and im sure you understand, like go out if i know that its gonna be quiet, also i have acid reflux and anxiety(wich i know is often associated when it comes to ibs) but it causes me to get really anxious of sleeping over peoples houses because i get really nervous and i get nauseus and the acid reflux and my stomach act up and it just causes me to grow farther and farther away from my friends. Like this weekend my friends went into the city to party and stuff and they asked me to come but i was having an "episode" so i said no, and ever since then (this was saturday) my bests have been giving me an aditude and just ignoring me, like i saw one in the hall this morning ( i have to go into school for gym or else i wont graduate!) and she just looked at me and said hi..Hi thats it nothing else, i just spent like 2 months attachted with this girl and now its just a HI, i get so depressed when stuff like this happens..im to emotional and some people think its a bad thing but i cant help it and im just so upset about them, i mean right before they all went out (because i was in a fight with my other best friend who shes bff with too) she promised me she wouldnt just ditch me for the other girl after they partied, and now shes doing it, i asked her to go see bridewars on friday and she was like i cant im going out with the other girl. I mean why cant i just get over this? I dont know, every year since ive been home bound due to the ibs- i get depressed, my life falls apart, but then somehow picks itself up again but i dont know this time. Things are getting really tough and i need some serious help.Sorrrry for rambling, im just so mad and so upset i needed to vent to somebody!!!!Nikki =]


----------



## Nudles591 (Aug 7, 2004)

Oh hun, I know how you feel. I first has IBS problems when I was 16, and I skipped class a lot. It's the foods that you are eating that is making the rumbling in your tummy. If I was you, just explain to your friends, or to anyone who hears it, that it is you, and that you have digestive problems. And if they dont' understand, tell them to....well, you know. On weekends, try eating different foods that you know won't bother you, and sit in a quiet room. And the foods that you eat that don't make the noises, eat that on the days you have school. Just hang in there okay?


----------



## 911 (Jan 3, 2009)

yeah i think i need to go over what foods make my stomach make the noise and then try to avoid them at all costs! but thanks, ill hang in here cause im so happy to have found this place with you guys!


----------



## Nudles591 (Aug 7, 2004)

You will do okay in college too. In highschool you have class after class after class. And in college, you can have your classes spread out, that way you will have time to use the bathroom. I hated having my IBS in highschool, but its not so bad now. I am in my 3rd year of college, and with IBS, it still sucks, and I still have problems, but most of my classes last 50 minutes. Giving me time to use the bathroom.


----------



## baz22p (Dec 1, 2008)

Hi Nikki,I've just remembered a little story or something that happened to me a few years back - It was when my wife and I went away for a few days. I was in a shop when I suddenly had an uncontrolable explosion of wind. Fortunately my 'gaseous emisions' tend not to smell, but the volume is unpredictable. Well, this one probably broke, or at least got close to, the sound barrier. And, of course, their were several people in close proximity to witness this event (fellow shoppers and assisants alike). I felt it rapidly reaching the terminal, entering and leaving the departure lounge, and going for the finishing line before I had time to leave the shop, or even hiding in a changing room! The only thing I could do is to pretend nothing happened (an apology was not on as I was too embarrassed, plus I could feel the redness of my face rapidly increasing the temperature of the shop - the fact that it was one of the warmest days that summer didn't help). Whooopppssss!Baz


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

What a fantastic story Bazz!Nikki, just remember that everyones tummy make noises- IBS or not. Everyones makes audible noises too- just blame it on being hungry or something.I too get the anxiety about staying round others houses. But others are right, it will get easier in college! It did for me!


----------

